# No eggs fertilized



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Ive just had EC and got the call with no eggs fertiliazed. Only had 4 collected. And 3 were bad quality apparently, thats all i know..... please tell me more about it and why

What causes bad quality, and why me?? Am i too old??


----------



## JO35 (May 2, 2009)

So sorry couldn't read and run.  You must be devestated.  I don't know much about this but have you got a follow up appointment booked because you need some answers.  You are a young un on here with lots of women much older than you being successful.  Look after yourselfxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

were your eggs immature? I had a cycle where all the eggs collected were immature and therefore nothing to fertilise/transfer?  You are young, but I see that your first cycle you also had problems - now you need answers from them, are you at the same clinic? it might be worth considering a different clinic or asking what they will do differently for you if you cycled again, how disappointing

L x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hun you are not too old   I've been through this too. We had to switch to Donor sperm and thought we could do IVF as opposed to ICSI but it was a disaster.   

It was found that my eggs had no binding code so the sperm wasn't able to get in   Laymans terms my eggs had a hard shell. This can be rectified by using ICSI.  

It could be a one off or the drugs may have caused it. You need to speak to your con and see what they saw when they looked at the eggs. Its an awful shock when this happens as you never expect this. 

But there is hope as you can see and i'm older than you!!


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for being there, its great to hear!

I dont know any answers to any questions, tmw i need to call and book an appointment for follow up, maybe just be there is an answer.... 

Thank you again!!!


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,
I'm so sorry you had this experience, I know how hard it is.  We had a similar experience with our first ivf - got loads of eggs but only one poor-quality embryo. We had a follow-up appointment with our consultant the following week and they told us that ivf probably wouldn't work for us, we'd need to do icsi.  The next cycle we did icsi and our little girl was 2 today.
Take care x


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

We did Have the icsi done, and only 1out of 4 was suitable for for icsi, will call clinic tmw, to arrange follow up apt then parhaps questions will be answered. xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

we had 16 eggs     on this cycle and only 3 fertililised with ICSI    But it can work hun


----------

